# URGENT - Conde Reveal-S Blotchy Results



## Cordova Graphics (Feb 1, 2016)

The forum has been an awesome resource as we branch into offering custom items. I have an urgent need for an order that must go out today. 

We are using Conde Reveal - S Submilimation Film on Gildan Heavyweight 5.3 oz Tees. Despite speaking with sales, watching videos and following all of the instructions, results are consistently blotchy. At this point heat and pressure settings have been adjusted a few times without improvement.

What are we doing wrong? ANY insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Well it looks like you're going to be the pathfinder.
Conde reveal is interesting but too expensive at the mo for most guys.


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

I think the tees are your problem. Sublimation only works with 100% polyester.


----------



## SouthMSbowtique (Feb 23, 2016)

may be too late on this- but call tech support. when i was in the building a few weeks ago tech support was running their testing on the paper.

j4k- reveal is sub paper for cotton tshirts


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

Cordova Graphics said:


> The forum has been an awesome resource as we branch into offering custom items. I have an urgent need for an order that must go out today.
> 
> We are using Conde Reveal - S Submilimation Film on Gildan Heavyweight 5.3 oz Tees. Despite speaking with sales, watching videos and following all of the instructions, results are consistently blotchy. At this point heat and pressure settings have been adjusted a few times without improvement.
> 
> What are we doing wrong? ANY insight is greatly appreciated!


Here's the on-going thread detailing our issues with the Reveal-S paper:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t654618-7.html
It seems that Condé is still working out the bugs and proper settings for it.



j4k said:


> I think the tees are your problem. Sublimation only works with 100% polyester.


The Reveal-S paper was created specifically to allow us to dye sub on cotton.


----------

